# Paint Job



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

I was thinking about giving my case a paint job. This is my first job, so I want to start simple. I have a Cooler Master Elite 330: 







My ideas are (via PSD)


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Favorites? Ideas? Comment plz.:grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think either the blue and black or red and silver would look best. green + silver is also a great combo 

welcome to the forums


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The blue/black looks good, but then I'm biased towards that deep electric blue, anyway :grin:


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know if i want to do the silver over the black, that section is made of a mesh substance, pain in the butt to paint. Green is a good idea, but I'm not exactly a green person. I have some more ideas, will post after i PSD them.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

some more ideas: 







hey, does look pretty sweet







Showing some canadian pride


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmm... The 'Canadian Pride' looks good - The silver strip just lifts it nicely


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah, just add a maple leaf or a beaver or something eh, or better yet, a timmie's logo.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

gonna do that canada one, might put a leaf on it like so:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That works!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Especially if you cut it out of the side panel and 'window' it with some internal red lighting....










:grin:


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Didn't think about windows....... too bad im flat broke.:sigh: I'd also need to get a better PSU before I did that. (all I've got is the 350w one that came with the case, loud as hell, pisses me off)
I'm finished painting the faceplate though:














All I need to do now is change the LED and possibly paint my self some maple leaves.:grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

looks good  make sure you use some super thin tape when you make out the design. it will make it sooo much easier (1/8" or 1/16" works best)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/3m/itemdetail.aspx?itemno=MMM+6404 is what i use. im about to post the paint job i did to my mouse, so there will be a reference


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

that looks like the exact same tape i used!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm - That does look nice Guitarzann, well done


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Turns out I may be cutting out a window! My dad has some frosted plexiglass at his work that I could prolly use.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

got some frosted plexiglass! Im excited to install it, will post with pics afterwards


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

mmmmm.... I look forward to seeing 'em :grin:


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

All done! I decided to go with something different than the maple leaf:







Before you ask, yes I do play the bass guitar.:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh yes!!! Now that is tasty


----------



## mirlin4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Badarse man, take it to a LAN and amaze your buddies. ray:


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice Modding


----------



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

guitarzann said:


> Didn't think about windows....... too bad im flat broke.:sigh:


If you've got a little handyman in you, you could make your own plexyglass side panel window. All you need is a small sheet of plexyglass and some power tools :tongue:


----------

